# My Cypris in 2019 (2018)



## GuRu (May 19, 2019)

Today I took some photos of my Cyps outside. It was before the thunderstorm which we have here at the moment. This year the hybrids are doing still well but the C. reginaes are just a shadow of themselfs. Therefore I blame the hot and dry summer last year.
A no name hybrid in my rockery which grows very well.






Another no name hybrid which is growing very well and the clump gets bigger year by year:





Cypripedium x ventricosum:





And I'm honest I missed the right moment to take a photo of my Cyp. calceolus so I use the photo of last year.





Last but no least my Pleione limprichtii which I grow in my rockery almost in full sun for now more than 10 years.


----------



## monocotman (May 19, 2019)

Very nice!
David


----------



## Ozpaph (May 26, 2019)

what a lovely garden


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 26, 2019)

Fantastically grown plants! I love the calceolus in particular, but that first unnamed clump is stunning. I could sit there for hours looking at it.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 24, 2019)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## abax (Jun 24, 2019)

Beautifully grown plants and the color of the
no name plants is stunning. May I ask what the
soil is like in the growing area?


----------



## GuRu (Jul 16, 2019)

abax said:


> .... May I ask what the soil is like in the growing area?



Sorry for the belated response, but I have not enough time for the forum in these days. I use a mixture or garden soil, humus, sharp sand, Seramis and expanded clay balls (complete and split)
and I leave the potting medium at the rooot when I'm replanting. But don't ask me for the mix ratio because I mix it by feeling and in the end it differs alway slightly.


----------

